# AC gear sold in America??? (BigLots) :o



## Jeremy (Oct 24, 2008)

Check this out http://vglosers.dirtmound.com/article.php?story=20081024172255499


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 25, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Check this out http://vglosers.dirtmound.com/article.php?story=20081024172255499


coolsville!


----------



## NinBoy (Oct 25, 2008)

I have to admit, that's pretty friggin' sweet!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 25, 2008)

In Japan, there's hundreds of different AC toys.  Like seriously a lot!  (AC themed tissue box anyone?)  But I've never heard of anything in US besides that one thing UltraByte found =o


----------



## Tyler (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that when ClubNintendo comes to the states, there will be some sort of Animal Crossing things you can get.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 27, 2008)

Stamps? IS that it? :/


----------



## Zephent (Oct 28, 2008)

*Runs to the Big Lots down the street*

Must find them o_o

Looks like theres only 6 in the plushie stamp set though, and none of my favorite characters, but ill still probably go look for some anyway.

Edit:

http://tinyurl.com/5kz567

Apparently Tomy released a bunch of different AC toys stateside =O


Edit 2: also Gear Sold looked like Gear Solid and I totally thought this was a Metal Gear Solid thread for a second before reading the whole title


----------



## Gabby (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, I saw a one of thise put-in-ohsomanyquarters-machines that sold them.. I got elvis. 


.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 29, 2008)

This post has been gabbified as well...


----------



## IslandGuy (Oct 29, 2008)

Cha, now if the plush was the size of a pillow. I'd actually do something I never did: annoy the heck outta my parents for a ride to the shop and buy one. 

Wait..I've been doing that..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 30, 2008)

take my icon for example. That plush I got, it was shipped from China/Japan. I forget which one.


----------



## pinecone2654 (Nov 14, 2008)

I got a brewster pigeon from a quarter operated dispenser once. He now holds down a zipper on my camera bag. That was a cool find, but they look cheap compared to the awesomeness of plastic figurines.


----------



## Axolotl Alex (Nov 14, 2008)

I wish I got some AC themed stuff. My friend said he saw a thingy that vended AC figurines, not sure if he got one though but i would have.


----------



## Bones15 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ooo I love the Goldie toy.


----------



## QNT3N (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a egbert keychain I got from a machine in front of Kroger.


----------



## Away236 (Nov 15, 2008)

lol, that's funny


----------



## QNT3N (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol, yea. Its somewhere in my bedroom. Got it about 2 years ago. Now that I think about it, I think I remember my dog chewing on something yellow..


----------

